# Sword Art Online



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 19, 2012)

*Sword Art Online*
​
Sword Art Online (ソードアート・オンライン, Sōdoāto Onrain) is a light novel series written by Reki Kawahara and illustrated by abec. 
The series has currently 10 volumes.
It was written as a Web novel with the penname "Kunori Fumio" since 2002, and was published in 2009 at the same time as Accel World, in the label Dengeki Bunko.



			
				Synopsis said:
			
		

> Escape was impossible until it was cleared; a game over would mean an actual ?death?―.
> Without knowing the ?truth? of the mysterious next generation MMO, ?Sword Art Online? (SAO), approximately ten thousand users logged in together, opening the curtains to this cruel death battle.
> Participating alone in SAO, protagonist Kirito had promptly accepted the ?truth? of this MMO.
> And in the game world, a gigantic floating castle named ?Aincrad?, he distinguished himself as a solo player.
> ...



The legendary novel made an appearance with browsing numbers exceeding 6.5 million page views recorded at the personal website.

Baka Tsuki Novel Page

So as to not cluster the anime thread with spoilers every so often I decided to make a Light Novel thread so people can just let loose without consequences.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 19, 2012)

I wish to join the -

oh.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 19, 2012)

^You did that on purpose, didn't you?


----------



## Kirito (Jul 20, 2012)

Maybe


----------



## dream (Aug 11, 2012)

Finished reading the first four volumes, enjoyed them quite a bit. 

Not to read the fifth novel.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm on the... 7th? or was it 8th?... anyway it's the one after Mother's Rosario... and I'm at the "Area PK Mistery"...

HOLY CRAP THIS IS SO NOT LIKE THE ANIME...

I'm glad they changed all that STUFF THAT WOULD GIVE AWAY TOO MUCH INFORMATION... like omitting the ramen thing...

also... this part is ridiculous...


----------



## Space (Oct 1, 2012)

Awesome, thanks for the link to the translated novels. I'm really interested in reading these.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 1, 2012)

Kumagawa Misogi said:


> I'm on the... 7th? or was it 8th?... anyway it's the one after Mother's Rosario... and I'm at the "Area PK Mistery"...
> 
> HOLY CRAP THIS IS SO NOT LIKE THE ANIME...
> 
> ...



You remind me I gotta start reading again, can't seem to find the time right now though. Woe is me.


----------



## Eki (Oct 1, 2012)

Ah, what a nice find for me. Lately I've taken a liking to Light Novels. Thanks for this.


----------



## Muk (Oct 3, 2012)

vol 10 is completed


----------



## reaperunique (Oct 6, 2012)

How long is the ALO arc? It seems like a damsel in distress arc which sounds stupid.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 6, 2012)

reaperunique said:


> How long is the ALO arc? It seems like a damsel in distress arc which sounds stupid.



Its two volumes in volumes 3 and 4. If you don't like Kirito giving his all to get Asuna back then your wasting your time. Though as for me, it was a great ride.


----------



## reaperunique (Oct 7, 2012)

Didn't say that, I said: "it *sounds* stupid". 

I said that because with these kind of things I expect stupid actions from the MC that could have prevent further dragging out the actual saving.

If it's good action and Kirito doesn't do stupid shit I'm in. But since I've already read the SAO arc I might as well continue, whether it sucks or not.


----------



## Hatchetman (Oct 7, 2012)

i haven't read it for fear of spoiling the anime, but now that the 1st story is done, how does the written stack up with the anime?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 7, 2012)

Hatchetman said:


> i haven't read it for fear of spoiling the anime, but now that the 1st story is done, how does the written stack up with the anime?



Well Light Novels are always better than anime adaptations since your reading from the point of view of a character and your reading what Kirito is thinking and feeling. Thus it will have a bigger impact on the reader. The anime of course can't portray that very well. In saying that, I enjoyed the anime version as well. Just not as much as the LN.


----------



## AsunA (Oct 8, 2012)

So I'm halfway through Volume 5. Everyone is already updated to Volume 10?


----------



## Muk (Oct 8, 2012)

i am up to vol 10.
*Spoiler*: __ 




i kinda can't get into the whole alicization while knowing that asuna is like right next to kirito and can't join him on his adventure. i want another kirito + asuna adventure


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm starting Alicization and I wish I didn't read that last post...

please mind the spoiler tags guys...


----------



## Eki (Oct 21, 2012)

I finished Vol. 10 last night. I really like the Alicization arc. Much better than novels 5, 6, 7, and 8.


----------



## urca (Oct 29, 2012)

Guys,I read somewhere (and my memory's vague,so bear with me in this explanation) about Klein saving someone and the author released an alternative ending of what would've happened if Klein didn't save him,any idea what's that all about and in what volume it is on?
Thanks guys :33


----------



## Eki (Oct 29, 2012)

Mmm, i don't remember ever reading something like that. It might be in the "Side stories" section. I have yet to read those ones.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 29, 2012)

urca said:


> Guys,I read somewhere (and my memory's vague,so bear with me in this explanation) about Klein saving someone and the author released an alternative ending of what would've happened if Klein didn't save him,any idea what's that all about and in what volume it is on?
> Thanks guys :33



Your looking for the Caliber SS story. Its recommended you read the Caliber story from volume 8 before reading this.

Caliber SS Story

SAO progressive translations has gotten started just to let people know.


----------



## Jirou (Jan 18, 2015)

This series just never gets old.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 18, 2015)

Jirou said:


> This series just never gets old.



I knew that SAO was absurdly popular but I never paid attention to it in relation to its peers. Only Kagerou Daze and Mahouka compare. Its tripling and quadrupling other popular series' numbers.


----------



## Roman (Mar 9, 2015)

Anyone know where one can find fan translations now that Bakatsuki decided to drop it?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 9, 2015)

Freedan said:


> Anyone know where one can find fan translations now that Bakatsuki decided to drop it?



.

I believe the newer volumes are being translated .


----------



## Roman (Mar 9, 2015)

Jetstorm said:


> .
> 
> I believe the newer volumes are being translated .



I can't seem to access the first link.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 9, 2015)

Freedan said:


> I can't seem to access the first link.



I'll PM you the details.


----------



## ShadoLord (Apr 25, 2015)

Can someone give me the link where I can read the novel? Plz


----------



## Iijyanaika (Dec 3, 2015)

anyone still follow this? Just picked up vol 16 today. Can't remember where i left off with Progressive. Ishkan is feautred on the back of the LN so it seems we'll get a nice fight with him in the war.


----------



## Eki (Dec 3, 2015)

Stopped reading around vol. 12. Shit just totally went downhill after GGO. 

And lol at my post from 3 years ago. Fucking shit.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Dec 3, 2015)

just blame it on someone else hacking your account and posting for you, haha

i lost interest at vol 9 and took a long break. Just marathoned vol9-15 and it was fresh and felt like a new story. Feels like picking up SAO for the first time, and it was able to keep my interest. Think it was at the end of 12 when things start to happen.


----------

